
RISC-V Linux Port Pursuing Mainlining in the Kernel - joseluisq
https://www.phoronix.com/scan.php?page=news_item&px=RISC-V-Linux-Kernel-Port
======
joseluisq
Kernel mailing list:
[http://lkml.iu.edu/hypermail/linux/kernel/1705.2/05551.html](http://lkml.iu.edu/hypermail/linux/kernel/1705.2/05551.html)

Repo: [https://github.com/riscv/riscv-linux](https://github.com/riscv/riscv-
linux)

